# 2022 SEL Premium R-Line Wind Noise



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

We purchased a 2022 Atlas SEL Premium R-Line in early December and since the day we got it there has been some irritating wind noise coming from the driver side upper B-Pillar, just above and behind my left ear, whenever speeds exceed 45MPH, it was 35MPH, but I will get to that in a minute. I have just scheduled my 5th appointment with the service department, I have gone to two different dealers, and neither of them have resolved it. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar? 

When we first bought it the noise started at 35MPH like clockwork, EVERY time. At one point I did a little ”investigating” and placed small hand towel in between the driver and rear passenger door running horizontally in the upper part of the door and drove it, that made no difference. As I was heading to the dealer for the first service visit I thought I would try to run the towel vertically between the doors to see if that made a difference and what do you know, the noise disappeared. I removed the towel and it was still gone. Of course now it was gone for the dealer too so they couldn’t hear anything. I left the car for a few hours, nothing! However, on the way home I got the car up to about 55mph and the noise returned, ever since then the noise starts between 45MPH - 50MPH and it’s driving me crazy! Not as big of an issue when driving around town but when I get on the highway it‘s infuriating. 

We paid well over $50K for this vehicle, this is VW’s ”Premium”, top of line vehicle and it’s driving me nuts! I have a case open with VW Customer Service, but in all honesty they have not been very helpful and have even got a little argumentative. This is the 7th VW I have purchased over the years and it may very well be the last, which is pretty disappointing as I life long VW customer.


----------



## Mklaz (Feb 28, 2017)

Interesting that yours is attributed to wind noise. I have a "cricket" that shows up at 45mph. I had it to the dealer who said that the noise disappeared when they went to hook up their microphone system to try and isolate the cause (it was present and acknowledged before this). It stayed gone for about a month but has recently reappeared. I have never attributed it to wind noise but maybe I should look into this as it is not RPM or road surface dependent.


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

It is a “scratching” like, static sound, almost like television channel static, but most definitely wind related.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

Hmm, it is fairly quiet, I don't think as quiet as our previous Enclave but I can't say that I could pin point a leak vs just general poor sealing. I do have the issue you are describing in my other car and I agree that it is infuriating and I don't have the time, nor trust a dealer to fix it. I will likely end up installing additional gasket material under the rubber door seals for that car once the weather gets warmer. As for the Atlas, no specific wind noise that I feel that I need to deal with so it sounds like something specific to your car.


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

I have that exact same Atlas, looks good! I would agree that this is probably something I am going to have to fix myself based on the way things have gone thus far, but I shouldn’t have to. I shouldn’t have to “jimmy rig” something like this on a $50K+ “Premium” vehicle. I am very disappointed in both the dealers and VW Customer Service‘s, what I can only describe as, “cavalier” attitude about it. We have had a couple of Honda’s in the past and I know this would be a completely different experience with them. We were very much on the fence on buying a Pilot or the Atlas and I lobbied to go with the Atlas and I am seriously second guessing that decision, more because of the response than the actual issue.


----------



## nadnerbr32 (Jan 28, 2018)

My 2018 had horrible wind noise from drivers front door area, my 2022 is silent


----------



## Onyez (Jul 15, 2021)

I can hear mine only after it rains like there's water trapped between the seals on the driver door


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

Mine seems to be the headliner area between the driver side A and B pillar.


----------



## jeffauclair (11 mo ago)

@SEL2022P 
My driver door was a little pushed out. I have a 2022 also.
Could hear some wind noise at high speed, but what makes me check that was the sound of the driver door when I close it. Felt not tight enough for me. Felt like it wasn’t “sealed” or “tight” enough.

So I took a sharpie, mark around the driver door latch with small dot and I loosened the 2 star nut and push gently few millimeters in and…

Wind noise is gone 

Took 2 minutes so maybe it won’t help, but worth the try!


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

SEL2022P said:


> We purchased a 2022 Atlas SEL Premium R-Line in early December and since the day we got it there has been some irritating wind noise coming from the driver side upper B-Pillar, just above and behind my left ear, whenever speeds exceed 45MPH, it was 35MPH, but I will get to that in a minute. I have just scheduled my 5th appointment with the service department, I have gone to two different dealers, and neither of them have resolved it. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar?
> 
> When we first bought it the noise started at 35MPH like clockwork, EVERY time. At one point I did a little ”investigating” and placed small hand towel in between the driver and rear passenger door running horizontally in the upper part of the door and drove it, that made no difference. As I was heading to the dealer for the first service visit I thought I would try to run the towel vertically between the doors to see if that made a difference and what do you know, the noise disappeared. I removed the towel and it was still gone. Of course now it was gone for the dealer too so they couldn’t hear anything. I left the car for a few hours, nothing! However, on the way home I got the car up to about 55mph and the noise returned, ever since then the noise starts between 45MPH - 50MPH and it’s driving me crazy! Not as big of an issue when driving around town but when I get on the highway it‘s infuriating.
> 
> We paid well over $50K for this vehicle, this is VW’s ”Premium”, top of line vehicle and it’s driving me nuts! I have a case open with VW Customer Service, but in all honesty they have not been very helpful and have even got a little argumentative. This is the 7th VW I have purchased over the years and it may very well be the last, which is pretty disappointing as I life long VW customer.





SEL2022P said:


> We purchased a 2022 Atlas SEL Premium R-Line in early December and since the day we got it there has been some irritating wind noise coming from the driver side upper B-Pillar, just above and behind my left ear, whenever speeds exceed 45MPH, it was 35MPH, but I will get to that in a minute. I have just scheduled my 5th appointment with the service department, I have gone to two different dealers, and neither of them have resolved it. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar?
> 
> When we first bought it the noise started at 35MPH like clockwork, EVERY time. At one point I did a little ”investigating” and placed small hand towel in between the driver and rear passenger door running horizontally in the upper part of the door and drove it, that made no difference. As I was heading to the dealer for the first service visit I thought I would try to run the towel vertically between the doors to see if that made a difference and what do you know, the noise disappeared. I removed the towel and it was still gone. Of course now it was gone for the dealer too so they couldn’t hear anything. I left the car for a few hours, nothing! However, on the way home I got the car up to about 55mph and the noise returned, ever since then the noise starts between 45MPH - 50MPH and it’s driving me crazy! Not as big of an issue when driving around town but when I get on the highway it‘s infuriating.
> 
> We paid well over $50K for this vehicle, this is VW’s ”Premium”, top of line vehicle and it’s driving me nuts! I have a case open with VW Customer Service, but in all honesty they have not been very helpful and have even got a little argumentative. This is the 7th VW I have purchased over the years and it may very well be the last, which is pretty disappointing as I life long VW customer.





jeffauclair said:


> @SEL2022P
> My driver door was a little pushed out. I have a 2022 also.
> Could hear some wind noise at high speed, but what makes me check that was the sound of the driver door when I close it. Felt not tight enough for me. Felt like it wasn’t “sealed” or “tight” enough.
> 
> ...





SEL2022P said:


> We purchased a 2022 Atlas SEL Premium R-Line in early December and since the day we got it there has been some irritating wind noise coming from the driver side upper B-Pillar, just above and behind my left ear, whenever speeds exceed 45MPH, it was 35MPH, but I will get to that in a minute. I have just scheduled my 5th appointment with the service department, I have gone to two different dealers, and neither of them have resolved it. Is anyone else experiencing anything similar?
> 
> When we first bought it the noise started at 35MPH like clockwork, EVERY time. At one point I did a little ”investigating” and placed small hand towel in between the driver and rear passenger door running horizontally in the upper part of the door and drove it, that made no difference. As I was heading to the dealer for the first service visit I thought I would try to run the towel vertically between the doors to see if that made a difference and what do you know, the noise disappeared. I removed the towel and it was still gone. Of course now it was gone for the dealer too so they couldn’t hear anything. I left the car for a few hours, nothing! However, on the way home I got the car up to about 55mph and the noise returned, ever since then the noise starts between 45MPH - 50MPH and it’s driving me crazy! Not as big of an issue when driving around town but when I get on the highway it‘s infuriating.
> 
> We paid well over $50K for this vehicle, this is VW’s ”Premium”, top of line vehicle and it’s driving me nuts! I have a case open with VW Customer Service, but in all honesty they have not been very helpful and have even got a little argumentative. This is the 7th VW I have purchased over the years and it may very well be the last, which is pretty disappointing as I life long VW customer.


14 weeks and still no resolution. Spoke to my Customer Service Advocate earlier today and she basically hung up on me! I cannot believe this is happening. What a horrible, disappointing, frustrating and painful experience this has been. I now have to go back to the dealer for a 6th time, more time, more waiting and no confidence this will ever be resolved by Volkswagen, they simply do not appear to care in the least. I will probably end up coming up with a self fix. If could trade this thing in and actually find a vehicle out there, anything but a VW, I would do it today! It really pains me to say that, I never thought I would see the day.


----------



## Biff Tannen (Jan 24, 2005)

Have the same issue on my ‘22 SEL R. going to try fiddling with door alignment one of these days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

Biff Tannen said:


> Have the same issue on my ‘22 SEL R. going to try fiddling with door alignment one of these days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


4 months and 2 days and seven trips to two different dealers and I think we finally have it fixed, fingers crossed! Appears to have been an issue with the inner door trim seal.


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

SEL2022P said:


> 4 months and 2 days and seven trips to two different dealers and I think we finally have it fixed, fingers crossed! Appears to have been an issue with the inner door trim seal.


Glad to hear and good luck - please keep us posted as I am having a similar issue with my 2022; a faint flow of wind sound by the headliner area between the driver side A and B pillars. Nothing too infuriating as we don't do much highway driving, but still something I'd like to resolve in the near future.


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Glad to hear and good luck - please keep us posted as I am having a similar issue with my 2022; a faint flow of wind sound by the headliner area between the driver side A and B pillars. Nothing too infuriating as we don't do much highway driving, but still something I'd like to resolve in the near future.


Below is a list of the parts that were replaced on my last visit which seems to have rectified the issue. Previous visits included replacing the Driver’s door seals and adjusting the door strike (twice), but that did nothing to solve the issue.

3CN837431B5AP - Window Channel
3CN837901C041 - Door Applique
6R0839829D - Rivet. Trim. Door. Applique (Front, Rear)


----------



## nicholas_b90 (Apr 5, 2016)

SEL2022P said:


> Below is a list of the parts that were replaced on my last visit which seems to have rectified the issue. Previous visits included replacing the Driver’s door seals and adjusting the door strike (twice), but that did nothing to solve the issue.
> 
> 3CN837431B5AP - Window Channel
> 3CN837901C041 - Door Applique
> 6R0839829D - Rivet. Trim. Door. Applique (Front, Rear)


Thanks! Interesting... So this looks like it's what the window edges slide up and seal into, plus the door pillar cover on the outside.

I'm curious if the dealership observed any defects or damage on the pieces that were replaced? If not, perhaps misaligned installation at the factory?


----------



## SEL2022P (11 mo ago)

nicholas_b90 said:


> Thanks! Interesting... So this looks like it's what the window edges slide up and seal into, plus the door pillar cover on the outside.
> 
> I'm curious if the dealership observed any defects or damage on the pieces that were replaced? If not, perhaps misaligned installation at the factory?


I think the issue was with the Door Appliqué piece, but that is purely a guess based on taping up the door with masking tape in several different “configurations” and driving around. There was no visible deformity or misalignment. I cannot confirm that the Door Appliqué itself was the issue or a combination of that and the other pieces resolved the problem, but at the end of the day it now appears to be resolved. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Airedaler77 (Mar 31, 2021)

jeffauclair said:


> @SEL2022P
> My driver door was a little pushed out. I have a 2022 also.
> Could hear some wind noise at high speed, but what makes me check that was the sound of the driver door when I close it. Felt not tight enough for me. Felt like it wasn’t “sealed” or “tight” enough.
> 
> ...


Great advice!


----------

